# Eagle Creek State Nature Preserve to Host Wildflower Hikes on Saturday, May 24



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Guided wildflower hikes are scheduled for Saturday, May 24, at Eagle Creek State Nature Preserve in Portage County, as part of the Natural Areas Discovery Series. 4/14/08

More...


----------

